# Tabellen <TR> verlinken?



## iLu_is_a_loser (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ist es irgendwie möglich ein ganzen <TR> Tag zu verlinken, mir ist es bisher nur gelungen <TD> zu verlinken?

gruß


----------



## Maik (6. Dezember 2006)

Was verstehst du unter der Verlinkung des tr-Elements bzw. was versuchst du zu realisieren?


----------

